# Can't get it to stop bleeding



## amcal

So, yesterday I'm in the shower and my razor slips, I go to grab it with my other hand and I slice off the side of my finger. I sliced it clean off. The area is a bit larger than a pencil eraser and the slice of skin that came off was pretty thick.

It bled like crazy - non stop dripping. So, I wrapped it in a towel and soaked through a wash cloth before I just bandaged it up. Within minutes I had soaked through the bandages.

I change bandages a couple times, soaking through each time.

I finally put a ton of packing on it and it seemed to hold it.

Last night, I went to remove the packing/bandages so I could put on some antibiotic ointment and it immediately started flowing blood. So, I bandaged up again and this morning, I have soaked through the bandages.

So, now what? Seriously, the cut is just a bit bigger than a pencil eraser. It is fairly deep - not like down to muscle or bone or anything but, more than a paper cut.

How can I get the bleeding to stop?


----------



## Gitti

Leave it open to the air. It has to form a protective crust over it.

Sorry you had that happen to you.


----------



## amcal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Leave it open to the air. It has to form a protective crust over it.

Sorry you had that happen to you.

How do you leave it open when it just pours blood. Yesterday, I tried for over an hour to get it to stop bleeding but, I kept bleeding through the towels I was using to catch the blood so I finally had to bandage it.


----------



## Missa

Personnally, if it were me I would go in to the doctor for them to look at it and stitch it. A cut that after 24 hours is still "pouring blood" even though it is small really might need to be looked at. Have you had problems with bleeding before? My grandmother has a bleeding disorder that is really rare and she wears a medical bracelet for it. My mother tests negative for all bleeding disorders but yet she is still a bleeder and has to be careful.


----------



## Gitti

Apply pressure. You have to keep warm, we bleed more when we are cold.

Elevate the arm.

Unless you are a bleeder, it will stop.


----------



## Limabean1975

Elevate, and in any way you can, apply pressure, alot of pressure.

I agree that a stitch may be appropriate at this point. It's not the most terribly invasive medical treatment, it's just a stitch to help things along.


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
*Apply pressure.*

Elevate the arm.

Unless you are a bleeder, it will stop.









:

You need to sit still, apply pressure with a small DRY gauze for about 10 minutes. Hold the hand up above your heart. Maybe prop it on something if your arm is tired. Don't be checking it to see if it quit bleeding, lol. That takes the pressure off. We could stop an artery from bleeding with 10 minutes of pressure. So, you'll be ok.

Just apply firm pressure, like hard enough to open a stuck jar lid. Keep the pressure on it. Then leave the gauze. Put a small snug bandage over it. Don't try to "clean" off the dry blood, that will just reopen the wound. Tomorrow, you can clean it up a bit and put a clean bandage on it directly.

It might bleed again, just repeat. If it STILL won't quit bleeding after firm, dry gauze for 10 minutes, twice, I'd go get it looked at.

Don't apply any ointments, that just keeps it from sealing with the natural scabbing ability of the body. The bleeding cleaned out germs. It will be ok.









You might wear a glove to keep the bandage dry. If it gets wet, it'll probably bleed a bit again. Just apply DRY pressure.

Pat


----------



## amcal

Thank you guys for your thoughts!

I just changed the bandage again and was able to wash away enough of the blood to see the actual wound and it's a lot bigger than I originally thought. It's at least the diameter of a dime with one side being a lot longer. I don't think there is any way to stitch it - it's too large around.

I was doing ointment so I will stop and just do dry bandages with pressure. Thanks everyone!


----------



## momofmine

They usually won't stitch it after 6-8 hours, I think, anyway. You could put some raw honey on it under the bandage.


----------



## Gitti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
*Don't apply any ointments*, that just keeps it from sealing with the natural scabbing ability of the body. The bleeding cleaned out germs. It will be ok.









You might wear a glove to keep the bandage dry. If it gets wet, it'll probably bleed a bit again. Just apply DRY pressure.

Pat

Right!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would agree with Pat. Elevation and firm pressure should do the trick. IF not it's time to be seen. Not necessarily just for stitching.

Now, if it's gaping raw honey and goldenseal makes an excellent paste. In fact, it's called "people paste" and has been used traditionally by midwives in lieu of stitches when the perineum tears. It's antibacterial and antiviral. It holds the wound together nicely and facilitates healing. This is AFTER you get it to stop bleeding and if the wound is not in a place where it can knit on it's own.

For real gushers I use sangre de drago which also basically acts as an adhesive. It will stop bleeding on contact. I wouldn't use it in instances like this UNLESS you had a reason that it *had* to stop (you were in a wedding, about to preform on stage...you know.) I like to allow the body to heal on it's own, but I also like having tricks up my sleeve for when it's necessary. It can be quite useful. http://www.sangrededrago.net/about.html Since it's got such a variety of uses it's nice to keep on hand!

Homeopathic phosphorous can also be useful in acute situations where there is bleeding.

In general though, if you bled *that much* from a small cut I would wonder what else is going on. It's not necessarily a big deal, anemia can do that. If you feel it was excessive it may be something to pay attention to.


----------



## amcal

Thank you all for your thoughts, again!

I think the bleeding has slowed down. I can still see the blood seeping through the bandage but, it's not soaking the bandage and it's been 3 hours for this new one.

The cut is a lot worse than I originally thought and, since it's on the tip of my finger, it is getting used a lot. I'm trying not to use it but, well, with two kids and a toddler I was watching this morning, it's impossible to keep it completely protected.

But, it does seem to be slowing down so thank you for your help!


----------



## Gitti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
http://www.sangrededrago.net/about.html Since it's got such a variety of uses it's nice to keep on hand!


That is a very interesting product. For someone who has allergic reactions to latex gloves and bananas, can this still be used? (not me, just asking)


----------



## Panserbjorne

Here's another link. It is used with great success for bowel issues as well.

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs...55303771952235

My understanding is that it wouldn't be an issue. I have *very minor* latex issues (irritation and itching) and it hasn't bothered me to take it internally. HOWEVER I don't know for certain how that would translate to someone who actually has latex allergies.

I'll dig a bit more.


----------



## MacroMama

When I had a cut finger that wouldn't stop bleeding, I put a piece of toasted nori (a seaweed, used in sushi) on it. It stopped it almost immediately.

Good luck!


----------



## mtn.mama

I don't know why those finger slab cuts bleed so much for so long, but IME they do. An alternate way to get the bleeding to stop is to sprinkle powdered alum on the wound. Be prepared, it will burn like hell. But it will stop the bleeding.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtn.mama* 
I don't know why those finger slab cuts bleed so much for so long, but IME they do. An alternate way to get the bleeding to stop is to sprinkle powdered alum on the wound. Be prepared, it will burn like hell. But it will stop the bleeding.

so will cayenne in a pinch. That's why I keep sangre de drago in the house!


----------



## amcal

Thank you guys!

I forgot about the cayenne. I used that on DH one time - he had a cut on his face that would not stop. We used one of those stiptic pencils, pressure etc. but it wouldn't stop. After a couple hours I sprinkled some cayenne on and it stopped instantly.

Anyway, my finger has finally stopped bleeding! Yay! I didn't even realize but, I soaked through my comforter, sheets, mattress pad and mattress last night. Quite the gory scene. But, it's stopped.

Now, my next question - how long do I keep this bandage on? I don't want to risk taking it off and starting the bleeding again. So, as long as I keep it dry, how long should I keep this bandage on without changing it?


----------



## mtn.mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
so will cayenne in a pinch. That's why I keep sangre de drago in the house!

Cool! Good to know!


----------



## tealover

Ouch hope your finger heals up asap


----------



## FondestBianca

did you ever apply pressure with more than just the tightness of the bandageing? I've done this before with both a razor and with a can lid. With the can lid cut (probably should have gotten stitches) I had to wrap a hand towel around it and squeeze it with my other hand for a solid 45 minutes to get it to shore up. Removing a bandage from a fresh heal may only rip the thin layer of new tissue right back off again and thus the bleeding starts all over.


----------

